# How to give a feral a bath, etc.



## ihsia (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi, Everybody,

I have 4 feral living in my backyard, a mother cat with 3 kids all grown up now, all neutered/spayed.
One of them got very sick, skinny (only 4 lb) and congested and diarrhea, so I took him to the vet. Now he's living in a crate in my garage. I want to see him getting healthier before I let him go out again.
The blood test showed coronavirus and anemia. The vet said there is not much need to do with coronavirus, just give him vitamins for the anemia so he can gain his immunity back.
I've kept him for a week now and he seems to be a little stronger, but he still has diarrhea. He's not able to keep himself clean, so he has ulcer on his back legs and tail.
I want to give him a bath. I think he needs good cleaning, but I have never given a cat a bath. What's the best way to do? Should I give him a benadryl to sedate him?
What type of food should I give him to ease the diarrhea?
Any good suggestion is welcome.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

You should not bathe him, and you DEFINITELY should not release him! FIP (coronavirus) is contagious and fatal.

Unfortunately, this boy seems like he isn't going to make it for very long. Given that he's feral, suffering, and has an untreatable condition...I'd consider having him euthanized.


----------

